# Fish Bouyancy Problems



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

I was at my parents house today, checking out my dad's tank and notices that a few of his neon's had slight bouyancy problems. 
A few of them were having a hard time stopping themselves floating to the surface and could barely keep their tails level with the rest of their body.
Dad said they did this every now and again after feeding.

Is this common? Is it more likely a water problem, than feeding?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my neons have the same problem. After a couple of hours they are ok again.
mouse


----------



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks mouse. A bit of reassurance there.

I called my dad later yesterday evening and he said they'd returned to normal as they always did.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Cleaner water.


----------



## helen623 (Apr 6, 2005)

It might just be a slight swim bladder abnormality. What is you dad feeding them? Eating dry foods causes the stomach to increase in size temporarily when the foods swell with water, and in some fish this can put pressure on the swim bladder and cause balance and bouyancy? to be affected. My oranda has the same problem and I just feed him live or frozen food.


----------



## Tipsy (Apr 7, 2005)

Hmm is it like they cannot swim(like moving but not able to float back up) If so there isnt much you could do about it, I tryed to put my gourami who was doing that in a net breeder he died 1 hour later. I believe he broke something because he was stuck in a plant a littlle before that and I got him out and he started it. This might be an entirely different problem but see if your fish can fit through your plans and still be hidden.(I dont think neaons will be a problem with that but o well)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Had you fed them shortly before they did this. If so try changing to another food. It may not be working with their intestines properly.


----------

